
Angular 2 and the future of HTML5 apps - lobo_tuerto
https://www.oreilly.com/ideas/angular-2-and-the-future-of-html5-apps
======
michaelwww
Link to video so you don't have to login to O'Reilly

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKCA8JZAPYM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKCA8JZAPYM)

~~~
adfm
That's only a 3-minute YouTube excerpt. You'll have to hit the link above to
see the entire 18-minute talk.

